# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Wanted.. Young couple for free portrait drawing

## Kevin Parsons

I am looking for a youngish couple to sketch; using their own photographs or can arrange to photo if required. The final picture will be yours free of charge, but mat be used as a local advertisement for further pictures. PM me for details. The final picture will be free for you to frame. Pictures of you laughing, or caught unawares will be best, as they create a spontaneous event that a photo cannot compete with. If you are preparing your event, feel free to contact me, far better than a photo and you will be caught in a work of art.

----------


## Vimto

H Kevin what about 24 year old ladie and 32 year old male on their wedding day?? However it was taking two years ago making us 22 and 30?


Please pm me as wouldnt let me pm u


QUOTE=Kevin Parsons;1102618]I am looking for a youngish couple to sketch; using their own photographs or can arrange to photo if required. The final picture will be yours free of charge, but mat be used as a local advertisement for further pictures. PM me for details. The final picture will be free for you to frame. Pictures of you laughing, or caught unawares will be best, as they create a spontaneous event that a photo cannot compete with. If you are preparing your event, feel free to contact me, far better than a photo and you will be caught in a work of art.[/QUOTE]

----------

